# Fullface-Helm - Kaufberatung



## wildbiker (10. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte mir einen neuen Fullface-Helm zulegen. Da ich seit einiger Zeit BrillenträgerIn bin, ist der aktuelle nicht mehr so bequem (sitzt doch recht straff, Brillenbügel drücken), Sixsixone Comp (M/56-58).Bin noch unschlüssig, ob mit oder ohne abnehmbaren Kinnschutz (fahr öfter im Bikepark, ab und an Enduro-Rennen). Gedanke mit abnehmbaren Kinnschutz ist der, da ich eigentlich auch noch einen normalen bräuchte (jetziger ist bereits 6-7 Jahre in Gebrauch) 

Kann mich nicht so recht zwischen 3 Helmen entscheiden, bin mir auch unsicher wie die größenmäßig ausfallen, bei Fox bspw. muss ich bei Trikots, Handschuhen immer 2 Nummern größer nehmen. Gefallen tun mir:

*Leatt Helmet DBX 3.0 Enduro Helm:* https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...1;pgc[100]=6477;pgc[16137][16866]=1;orderby=3
_*Giro Switchblade MIPS Helm 18:*_ https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...00]=6477;pgc[16137][16866]=1;page=2;orderby=3
_*Fox Proframe Mink Fullface Helm:*_ https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...00]=6477;pgc[16137][16866]=1;page=3;orderby=3

Hat vlt. Eine einen Helm der o.g. und kann mal berichten (Qualität, Passform, Größe, Kopfumfang etc.)
Grundsätzlich, wie muss der Fullfacehelm eigentlich sitzen? 
Gibts eigentlich Googles mit Sehstärke?


----------



## HaegarHH (11. Februar 2018)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich Googles mit Sehstärke?


Adidas Eyewear hat da zumindest div. im Programm wird dann mit einem Korrekturclip realisiert. 

Habe ich nur im Laden gesehen, mir selbst reichen derzeit meine EvilEyes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. Februar 2018)

Da jeder Kopf anders ist, werden dir Erfahrungsberichte vermutlich nur sehr wenig bringen - da heißt's bestellen und ausprobieren und ggf zurückbringen, oder ansonsten (zur Entlastung der Paketboten) vorher mal beim lokalen Fachhändler rumfahren, ob der diese Marken hat und du schon austesten kannst.

Grundsätzlilch sollte der Fullface nicht wackeln, wenn du den Kopf bewegst (Kopfschütteln und Nicken), sodass er bei einem Sturz nicht verrutscht und dadurch dann der Schutz nicht mehr gegeben wäre. Darf aber natürlich auch nicht zu sehr drücken - schwer zu beschreiben... 

Wären evtl Kontaktlinsen eine Alternative? Ich bin auch Brillenträgerin aber beim Biken trag ich immer Kontaktlinsen. Ich komme zwar nicht ganz auf 100% Korrektur, ist minimal weniger, aber es reicht vollkommen aus um Bäumen o.ä. ausweichen zu können (ich hab sonst -4,75 Dipotrien plus Hornhautverkrümmung ) Da du schreibst "seit kurzem", könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass die Fehlsichtigkeit bei dir noch geringer ist ...?

Ansonsten gibt es auch spezielle Goggles für Brillenträger - so eine hat beispielsweise mein Mann (der mit Kontaktlinsen nicht zurechtkommt). Ich kann späöter mal schauen, welches Modell das ist.


----------



## xBoehmix (17. März 2018)

Hallo Leute! 

Ich möchte mal eine kurze Frage einwerfen... Ich möchte mir einen Fox "Proframe" zulegen, da ich mit der Passform meines aktuellen Fox Rampage sehr zufrieden bin. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Proframe-Modellen? Kann ich einen Proframe in der gleichen Größe ordern, wie mein Rampage? Wir müssten die Helme beim Großhandel in unser Geschäft bestellen, weil wir grad keinen Proframe im Geschäft haben. Und da das dann extra für mich wäre, würde ich gern gleich die richtige Größe bestellen.

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Aninaj (17. März 2018)

xBoehmix schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Ich möchte mal eine kurze Frage einwerfen... Ich möchte mir einen Fox "Proframe" zulegen, da ich mit der Passform meines aktuellen Fox Rampage sehr zufrieden bin. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Proframe-Modellen? Kann ich einen Proframe in der gleichen Größe ordern, wie mein Rampage? Wir müssten die Helme beim Großhandel in unser Geschäft bestellen, weil wir grad keinen Proframe im Geschäft haben. Und da das dann extra für mich wäre, würde ich gern gleich die richtige Größe bestellen.
> 
> Vielen Dank schonmal!



Ich vermute mal, du hast nicht bemerkt, dass du hier bei den Ladies Only gelandet bist... Daher vermute ich weiterhin, dass dir mit deiner Frage hier nicht geholfen werden kann, da die Anzahl der Mitlesenden Fullfacehelmbesitzer eher klein ist... Daher vielleicht nochmal im allgemeinen Forum probieren.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. März 2018)

Egal für wen der Helm ist - trotzdem ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit im allgemeinen Forum höher, dass jemand beide genannten Helme besitzt. 
Ansonsten ist es wohl besser, im Internet zu bestellen, wenn der Händler eh extra bestellen müsste und du dir da bei der Größe nicht sicher bist.


----------



## xBoehmix (22. März 2018)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Egal für wen der Helm ist - trotzdem ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit im allgemeinen Forum höher, dass jemand beide genannten Helme besitzt.
> Ansonsten ist es wohl besser, im Internet zu bestellen, wenn der Händler eh extra bestellen müsste und du dir da bei der Größe nicht sicher bist.



Vielen Dank für Deinen Rat! Ich bestelle kein Radzeug im Netz. Ich arbeite im genannten Radladen. Leider haben wir aber keine ProFrame im Bestand, da die Nachfrage noch zu gering ist.

Und genau, ich habe nicht bemerkt, dass ich hier in einem Forum NUR für Menschen mit zwei X bin. Ich möchte mich für mein widerrechtlichiches Handeln entschuldigen.

Selbstverständlich darf ich als XY nicht erwarten, dass man sich nicht auf mein niederträchtiges und abgestumpftes (typisch Kerle!) Niveau begibt und mir den Respekt zollt, meine Frage zu beantworten. Was fällt mir ein?

Also dann ride on und ich bin raus.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (22. März 2018)

Hä?  @xBoehmix 
Die direkte Abkürzung vom höflichen "hier ist das ladies only, dh könnte sein, dass das nicht genug Leute sehen, die dir helfen könnten" zu "Kerle sind niederträchtig und stumpf" ist eeeeetwas übers Ziel hinausgeschossen?
Niemand will dir was, also chill.


----------



## sebbl111 (22. März 2018)

Ich kann zum Proframe berichten: 
Die Verarbeitung ist gut und mir gefällt es, dass sehr viele verschiedene Polster zur Anpassung mitgeliefert werden. Der Helm ist wirklich extrem gut belüftet und man merkt eigentlich gar nicht dass man einen Fullface auf hat. 
Ich selber fahre mit Kontaktlinsen und Google. 

Und für unseren Bikeshopmitarbeiter, falls er denn nochmal reinschaut: 
Ich hoffe du hast vor, den Proframe auch nur im Enduro/AM Bereich zu bewegen. Als Ersatz für einen DH Helm halte ich den Proframe nämlich defintiv nicht. Dafür fehlt es ihm einfach an Fleisch.
Zu den Größen kann ich dir keinen Vergleich bieten, dass die 1:1 gleich ausfallen ist aber wohl eher unwahrscheinlich. Prinzipiell sollte man daher immer mehrere Größen ausprobieren. Wenns nicht geht, gehts halt nicht. So zumindest meine Meinung.


----------



## xBoehmix (22. März 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Hä?  @xBoehmix
> Die direkte Abkürzung vom höflichen "hier ist das ladies only, dh könnte sein, dass das nicht genug Leute sehen, die dir helfen könnten" zu "Kerle sind niederträchtig und stumpf" ist eeeeetwas übers Ziel hinausgeschossen?
> Niemand will dir was, also chill.



Sarkasmus funktioniert leider nur gesprochen. Ich dachte, dass man anhand meiner übertriebenen Wortwahl vermuten kann, dass das nicht soo ernst gemeint war.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (22. März 2018)

Das amüsiert mich mehr als es sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xBoehmix (22. März 2018)

sebbl111 schrieb:


> Ich kann zum Proframe berichten:
> Die Verarbeitung ist gut und mir gefällt es, dass sehr viele verschiedene Polster zur Anpassung mitgeliefert werden. Der Helm ist wirklich extrem gut belüftet und man merkt eigentlich gar nicht dass man einen Fullface auf hat.
> Ich selber fahre mit Kontaktlinsen und Google.
> 
> ...



Danke für Deine Antwort. 

Ja, ich wollte ihn mir für mein Nomad bestellen, im BikePark und für DH trage ich meinen Fox Rampage. Mein Kali ist zwar obenrum ziemlich gut belüftet und er ist sehr leicht, aber der Kinnbügel ist zu dicht, um bei langen Uphills immer genug Luft zu bekommen.


----------



## sebbl111 (22. März 2018)

Ok, gute Entscheidung. 

Das Problem mit der Atemluft hast du mit dem Proframe definitv nicht  
Klar ist er insgesamt trotzdem etwas wärmer als eine Halbschale. Aber zu allen anderen FF Helmen die ich bisher hatte, ist das trotzdem kein Vergleich.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. März 2018)

xBoehmix schrieb:


> Sarkasmus funktioniert leider nur gesprochen. Ich dachte, dass man anhand meiner übertriebenen Wortwahl vermuten kann, dass das nicht soo ernst gemeint war.


Der Sarkasmus war schon zu erkennen - sah aber eh nach leicht aggressivem Sarkasmus aus.  Die Reaktion auf den Vorschlag im Internet zu bestellen, ist noch halbwegs nachvollziehbar, zumal du schreibst, du arbeitest selbst im Laden. Klar, dass es da nervt, wenn die Kundschaft lieber im Netz bestellt. Aber wenn ich in der Umgebung nicht die Möglichkeit habe, kleine Größen zu probieren, sondern nur bestellen kann, wenn ich es auch tatsächlich kaufe - welche andere Wahl habe ich dann?
Aber der Kommentar auf den Hinweis, dass im LO-Bereich nur wenige FF-Fahrerinnen unterwegs sind und deshalb die Antworten wenige sein könnten, der war selbst mit Sarkasmus weit über's Ziel hinaus! Immerhin hätte niemand antworten müssen, dann hätte es aber vermutlich geheißen, die Damen wären zu hochnäsig um dem fiesen Mannsvolk zu helfen. (Achtung - Sarkasmus!)  
Manchmal helfen diese kleinen gelben Dinger, um solchen Sarkasmus zu entschärfen.


----------



## sarah_k (24. März 2018)

Ich würde mir Kontaktlinsen besorgen, das ist die einfachste (günstigste) Lösung. Ich habe alle Variationen getestet: Brille ohne Google (schlechte Idee), Brille mit Google (ging gar nicht), ganz ohne Sehilfe (kann man machen, wird aber bei schwachem Licht unangenehm) und eben Kontaktlinsen. Bei letzteren natürlich mit google drüber, nix ist ekeliger als wenn sich die Schlammbröckchen unter die Kontaktlinse schieben.


----------

